# Ищу ноты "Яблочко" (в концертной обработке).



## Старков

Коллеги,ищу ноты танца "Яблочко" в концертной обработке,что-нибудь интересное. Кроме обработки Паницкого больше ничего не встречал. Да,еще нравится как звучит в оркестре Ансамбля танца И.Моисеева, есть у них такой номер.
[email protected] Александр.


----------



## grigoriys

Старков писал:


> ищу ноты танца "Яблочко" в концертной обработке,что-нибудь интересное


как насчет обработки В. Черникова? весьма интересная и местами даже концертная))


----------



## Старков

Черникова обработки я очень уважаю,было бы интересно посмотреть.


----------



## acco

Мне понравилась обработка Дербенко -


----------



## 12bbboris

Круто исполнил!


----------



## лена

Мишка-молодец!


----------



## MAN

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Мне понравилась обработка Дербенко


А вот, кстати, где бы ноты именно этой обработки для гармони найти?


----------



## Старков

Дербенко - это прекрасно, но это обработка чисто гармонный вариант. Есть еще для баяна Шалаева, Данилова, но это уже прошлое. А вот Черникова хотелось бы посмотреть.


----------



## Labian

так посмотрите :accordion:


----------



## Старков

Спасибо большое за подсказку.


----------



## MAN

Старков писал:


> Дербенко - это прекрасно, но это обработка - чисто гармонный вариант.


Вот он-то меня и интересует, правда есть подозрение, что на обыкновенной, по сути диатонической, "хромке" 25х25 эту обработку и не сыграть. Ведь мой однофамилец Михаил Морозов, как и другие ученики Евгения Петровича Дербенко, играет на специально изготовленной усовершенствованной гармони 27х25 (для расширения игровых возможностей, насколько мне известно, в ней добавлены недостающие хроматические звуки справа и готовые септаккорды заменены на мажорные трезвучия слева).

Ладно, обработки Е. Дербенко для гармони, очевидно, ни у кого нет, а вот ещё раньше тут такая тема была Играй, мой баян
о "Яблочке" Анатолия Беляева. Вот эти ноты у кого-нибудь есть?
Если да, то записываюсь в очередь на их получение. Особенно интересен вариант для баяна соло, но и ансамбль тоже сгодится.
Пришлите, люди добрые, пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## uriylirsot

Уважаемые форумчане! Если у кого то есть ноты танца "Яблочко" в обработке А.Шалаева прошу ,пожалуйста, выслать на [email protected] Заранее благодарю.


----------



## проскрин в.и

Ешё есть интересная обработка на тему "ЯБЛОЧКО" у КУЗНЕЦОВА.

Уважаемые коллеги, давно ищу ноты СИБИРСКОЙ ПОДГОРНОЙ МАЛАНИНА, но только вариант в котором исполняет ГОЛОВНЯ А.Н. Отзовитесь у кого есть. [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## milongo

http://files.mail.ru/OKUYCW "яблочко" А.Шалаева и А.Беляева


----------



## shnikolaj

Есть две обр. Яблочка:
Яблочко(вариации на тему)_А.Шалаев
Яблочко


----------



## uriylirsot

Уважаемый Николай! Большое спасибо за ноты "Яблочко"Желаю в Новом Году здоровья,счастья, успехов во всех делах.


----------

